# NY, All Over, For Any Gamer



## Hatrel (Jul 30, 2004)

Greetings to all you gamers out there.  The Mohawk Valley Gaming Club  is preparing our next Live Action Role Playing event at the Vanderkamp Center  in Cleveland, NY .  Our last event was run in conjunction with another LARP group, but we have decided to run our own game this time.  So, if you are not busy over Labor Day weekend, (September 3-5) and are interested in trying to LARP, come on out.  

Our website will be up soon, but you can check out our regular operations and read our forums at www.mvgc.net.  Further updates will be available there and on this thread.  Our rules are similar to those found at www.adventuresinmidland.org and clink on the rules link.  There is also a link there that says “New?”  You can look there for do’s and don’t’s for newbie LARPers.  

Please feel free to contact me in this thread, or you can PM me here, at the Mid-Land Site or MVGC’s site.  I am Hatrel at all of them.

We look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Hatrel (Aug 10, 2004)

Greetings once again all you gamers out there.  The Kingdoms of Novitas  website is up and running.  Check it out and come and LARP with us in September.  It will be a great time.  See the Pics  and Town Crier  of our event that we held in June.  

Contact me if you have further questions.


----------



## Hatrel (Aug 24, 2004)

Greetings again all you Gamers.  I wanted to Bump this up and say that it appears that we are going to have an awesome event over Labor Day weekend.  Check out our site and post on our boards.  We really want to see some new folks come out and play.  You can just come out and be an NPC for the weekend and gain experience.  If you are worried about Garb, we have some loaner stuff.  Just wear black sweatpants nad a pair of boots.  We can lend out  a shirt or tabard to get you through the weekend.  We do take orders for garb and Leatherwork if you are interested in getting some of your own stuff.  Also some weapons as well. 

So stop on over and get to know us.


----------



## Hatrel (Sep 1, 2004)

Well the event starts this Friday.  I hope some of you will be coming out to check the event out and play this quality game.

Hope to see each of you there...


----------



## Hatrel (Sep 20, 2004)

*October Event*

Come one, come all!! 

Do you feel that chill in the air? Yes, folks, it's that time of year again. Bring your family, your friends, your sense of adventure, and your silver, and get ready for the finest fair the Free Lands has to offer.

Food, games, competition, food, entertainment, food, music, food... For nothing more than a couple silver, you can have it all. 

Merchants from exotic lands will be on hand with wares, fabulous and rare. 

Have you skill with a blade or a bow? Try your luck in a tournament for the winner's purse. 

For a pittance, there be games to test your aim and your strength, and a surprise sure to delight the even the most jaded cynic. 

Take a break from the drudgery and danger of life and spend an evening, in celebration of the generosity of The Sept, with the merry Town of Pinedale.


----------

